# Can't use 5 rafts I rented



## MDT (9 mo ago)

I rented 5 rafts and full kitchen gear for our trip on the Main Salmon last Summer. Unfortunately that trip was canceled do to wild fire. The raft company extended a credit to use the gear this Summer if we got a permit.

Long story-short, we didn't get a permit, and we were trying to put a trip together on the Lower Main, but not going to happen. Since we can't use the gear this Summer, I'm going to lose the $5k we paid. If anyone is interested in using this gear on the Lower Salmon between July 16-21, please let me know, I may be able to transfer it to you. Just trying to recover some of our investment. Feel free to call me 206-708-4655.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Sound's like a questionable company hijacking you due to fire and the unlikey event of drawing another permit for the same dates in 2022. You might want to nail down if it is transferrable or not before you or anyone goes too much further.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

The Lower Salmon is not a permitted river. This smells a little funny.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I think the Lower Main was a back up plan for use since they didn't score for the permitted section, but still..............


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Ok perhaps. The scammers are out in full force these days. Not saying the OP is, it is just advisable to proceed with caution.


----------



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

It's my understanding that anyone who was forced to cancel due to fire received a roll over permit?


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

athelake said:


> It's my understanding that anyone who was forced to cancel due to fire received a roll over permit?


If you were forced to cancel due to the fire last year you were given the option of rolling it over to this year. I had a September 1st MF permit that I had to cancel due to the fire, but I opted to not roll it over so I could keep my options open for an earlier permit within the lottery control period. Maybe the OPs group went that same route?


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Excellent points on the fire cancellation’s. It adds to the questions/drama.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

There were no 'closures' due to fire last summer on the Main Salmon. There was a section on the North side of the river that was closed to camping for a couple of weeks. They did allow permit holders to cancel without the three year penalty of not getting a permit if it was within three weeks of launch. There was no rollover that I am aware of for those who chose to cancel. Which also means the raft rental folks were trying to work with them by giving them this summer to figure it out. The OP seems legit with the phone number and has no active blacklisting associated with their IP address. 

As always, I am leery of new members with no information on their profile who are trying to transfer or sell high priced goods. My sniff test says this is likely legit. Proceed with all due caution and someone might get a great deal on raft rentals.


----------



## idahogiants (Aug 19, 2020)

If it's a raft rental company, it seems gear charges already paid could be somehow rolled into seats on a commercial trip. There has to be an alternative other than eating 5k in charges that aren't going to be used.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

MDT joined 21hrs ago. I wonder who the shady party is. He has not named the outfitter he "rented" from. Do not send him any money. This is a scam.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

NoCo said:


> MDT joined 21hrs ago. I wonder who the shady party is. He has not named the outfitter he "rented" from. Do not send him any money. This is a scam.


Maybe. The phone number they posted is also listed at this website: Seattle Commercial Property Management | Todd CM
MDT I'm assuming are the initials of the guy at the bottom of the webpage.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Folks join the Buzz all the time just to sell one item, get info for an upcoming trip, or other things. It seems very plausible to me that MDT found out his trip is hosed, is working to figure out a way to cut his losses, and jumped on here (probably along with any other social media sites he can find) to cast a wider net.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> Folks join the Buzz all the time just to sell one item, get info for an upcoming trip, or other things. It seems very plausible to me that MDT found out his trip is hosed, is working to figure out a way to cut his losses, and jumped on here (probably along with any other social media sites he can find) to cast a wider net.


But the whole story sure sounds like bullshit


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

NoCo said:


> But the whole story sure sounds like bullshit


Not if they were hearing stories of smoke filled days on the river and they have someone who is somehow intolerant to heavy smoke. Asthma comes to mind or other breathing conditions. They put in for the lottery thinking fresh air of Idaho and won. Made the trip of a lifetime happen and then with less than three weeks to go get FS updates talking about fire impacting access, egress from the canyon or so many miles of camping on river right will be closed. Then they make the very hard decision to try the next year. The boat rental place is actually doing them a favor too. They likely wouldn't rent out five rafts with that short of notice of availability. And they are giving them a week in the middle of prime time to try again. Not sure how they would feel about the transfer but that could be cleared up with a phone call or two. This scenario is too weird and specific to rafting and fire closure, specifically on the Salmon....I don't know. OP you out there?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Maybe he scored a cancelation and then the fire poo-pooed his trip? Then there's no roll over. That's what happened to me last year (without gear rental drama). I recently lost a 200 dollar deposit on a deal due to conflicting dates and work (my job sucks) anyway I was really surprised and a bit hurt the company would not let me use the deposit for a future use when dates would work. It was just nope you lose and if you want another spot it's another 200 bucks. So it does happen that guys don't care about your problems...I would go run the lower and maybe tell my friends not to use said company?? But if it's just people trying to steal...you suck for trying to steal shame on you!


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

I want to know why he hasn't chimed in with any more details as to the legitimacy of this offer...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

mcfarrel said:


> I want to know why he hasn't chimed in with any more details as to the legitimacy of this offer...


Maybe because he's slammed working for a living and following up on other social media outlets where armchair quarterbacks aren't picking his appeal to pieces and accusing him of being a scammer? Not everyone checks MB 5 times a day...


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

mcfarrel said:


> I want to know why he hasn't chimed in with any more details as to the legitimacy of this offer...


If I were in his shoes, and this is assuming it’s a legitimate deal, I don’t know that I would feel particularly inclined to bother. I get the need to be vigilant about scams these days, but man there are a lot of quick accusations and assumptions on this thread.

I am certainly not inclined to just fire off a check for such a large sum without a bit more homework to verify that everything is legitimate; but neither am going to go calling a new member a scammer without some solid evidence to be 100% certain that they are. This is an unusual enough offer, and a large enough chunk of cash, that some hesitancy and skepticism is warranted; baseless allegations are not.


----------



## jasonpgoodman (Dec 19, 2007)

If someone is interested wouldn't they just contact the OP, find out how much money he wants and who the rental company is, then call the rental company directly to confirm they are willing to transfer the credit? With all the releases that have to be signed and deposits that have to be made, it seems necessary that the rental company will agree to the transfer before any money gets sent to the OP. Seems straightforward to me.


----------

